# 20600 vs 20605



## Jamie Dezenzo (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello all,
trapezial metacarpal joint injection
(basilar thumb corticosteroid injection)
20600 or 20605?

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 23, 2009)

metacarpal is 20600, carpal is 20605


----------



## jdemar (Nov 24, 2009)

According to the Orthopedic Coder's Pink Sheet April 2009; 

For hand (carpus, metacarpus, phalanges) - use small joint injection code 20600.  

For upper arm (elbow/humerus) or forearm (radius/ulna, wrist) - use intermediate injection code 20605.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks much!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 24, 2009)

jdemar said:


> According to the Orthopedic Coder's Pink Sheet April 2009;
> 
> For hand (carpus, metacarpus, phalanges) - use small joint injection code 20600.
> 
> For upper arm (elbow/humerus) or forearm (radius/ulna, wrist) - use intermediate injection code 20605.



carpal joints are the wrist.  carpal is 20605.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 24, 2009)

jdemar said:


> According to the Orthopedic Coder's Pink Sheet April 2009;
> 
> For hand (carpus, metacarpus, phalanges) - use small joint injection code 20600.
> 
> For upper arm (elbow/humerus) or forearm (radius/ulna, wrist) - use intermediate injection code 20605.



carpal joints are wrist, wrist = 20605


----------



## khalid (Dec 22, 2009)

*help*

Hi

New to ortho coding can you share Orthopedic Coder's Pink Sheet with me it would be of great help.

Please pm me at chinu_hemant@yahoo.com.




jdemar said:


> According to the Orthopedic Coder's Pink Sheet April 2009;
> 
> For hand (carpus, metacarpus, phalanges) - use small joint injection code 20600.
> 
> For upper arm (elbow/humerus) or forearm (radius/ulna, wrist) - use intermediate injection code 20605.


----------

